# plantar fasciitis please help.



## Milzy (28 May 2020)

I've got very painful plantar fasciitis.
Had a bike fit with soles in the shoes. The cleats have been put far back for more power transfer. Been ok for a year. I think the problem is I got power pedals and had to change my wide Shimano SL cleats to rubbish narrow look Keo cleats. 
Should I just move them more forward? I'd probably only sacrifice 1 watt or something insignificant.or should I get one of those Covid-19 massage balls and massage my soles? 
I'd just started to get some k's in and get fit but now I can hardly walk. I tried ice but didn't seem to help. Anybody else had this and recovered? 
-The Milz.


----------



## figbat (28 May 2020)

I suffered mild PF a while back - not crippling but uncomfortable. I didn't really do anything about it and only when I saw the title of this post did I remember I'd had it and realise it has been gone for some time. I did tend to try and wear more supportive footwear (trainers rather than formal shoes) and during lockdown I haven't been on my feet nearly as much as old-normal.

A colleague I spoke to about it at the time said he'd used a golf ball to roll his feet (and he had also worn supportive footwear).


----------



## All uphill (28 May 2020)

I had it in one foot in 2016 and could barely walk.

It only resolved when I got supports in my shoes and got off my feet for 90% of the time over a period of 3 weeks.

I still need the supports in my shoes. Walking barefoot for a day results in pain.

I hope it is mild in your case and passes soon, but I would encourage you to get professional advice and stop doing the activity that exacerbates it.


----------



## matticus (28 May 2020)

Are you sure it is _riding_ that has brought this on?

(best of luck either way - it can linger for a long time, and I've heard it's very ouchy for some people)


----------



## Milzy (28 May 2020)

matticus said:


> Are you sure it is _riding_ that has brought this on?
> 
> (best of luck either way - it can linger for a long time, and I've heard it's very ouchy for some people)


It is riding for sure because for 10 weeks I've had my bum split between been on the couch and in the saddle. 
I would bet SL cleats would help but it seems drastic selling my power pedals. I think I'll try cleats a bit forward. Walking barefoot doesn't help. I thought it was common with mostly runners but it seems to happen with many different sports.


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 May 2020)

I had it a couple of years ago myself. Spoke to the doc, (who incidentally also has it), but all he recommended was some half insole jobbies.

I got a pair of THESE, (my doc had the same ones in his shoes when I saw him), and TBH I still use them now in my work boots although _*touch wood*_ it's been OK for a while now.

My Sisters had it too and paid for some custom orthopaedic insoles but she said they were useless, and advised me not to bother unless as a last resort.

The other things I did was to roll my foot on a frozen water bottle at night while watching TV, do some calf stretches, (thanks to vickster below, I'd forgotten about those), and I stopped wearing a pair of particularly flat trainers that I wore all the time, but I've since gone back to them, (even bought a new pair too), and _*touches wood again*_ everything's fine.

I think the thing to remember is it won't right itself overnight, and might take some jiggery pokery on your part to discover/rule out any particular trigger for your feet.


----------



## vickster (28 May 2020)

Add calf stretches (heel hangs off a step) to the icing, golf ball rolling and inner soles.

Mine took a steroid injection, physio, acupuncture and shockwave therapy to finally resolve (thank God for private healthcare) plus custom orthotics (expensive but worth it).
Compounded for me by extremely tight calves, slightly deformed feet with very high arch and instep and arthritis


----------



## OldShep (28 May 2020)

I’ve got it at the moment. Had it a number of years ago so I’m choosy when buying footwear. However I think my current affliction is due to my walking shoes being old and knackered coupled with a lot of walking. IME it cures in its own time but I help it along with rolling a squash ball under the foot and the other thing is standing on a step and dropping the heels down.


----------



## dickyknees (28 May 2020)

One of these helped and some physio. 

https://bioskin.co.uk/foot-ankle-braces/plantar-fasciitis.html


----------



## steveindenmark (28 May 2020)

I had it in both feet at the same time. It was solved by an acupunctirist putting studs on the edge of my ears for a month. I kid you not.

I thought it was all mumbo jumbo but was willing to try anything. It worked a treat.


----------



## amasidlover (28 May 2020)

I had it for a while and did lots of rolling frozen waterbottles under my feet - I switched to doing all my strength training bare feet and it graduallly went away.


----------



## Milzy (28 May 2020)

amasidlover said:


> I had it for a while and did lots of rolling frozen waterbottles under my feet - I switched to doing all my strength training bare feet and it graduallly went away.


For me my feet hurt barefoot but okish in trainers


----------



## vickster (28 May 2020)

Milzy said:


> For me my feet hurt barefoot but okish in trainers


Get some PF insoles, on Amazon. Put in all shoes (read the instructions, you need to get used to wearing them gradually)
PRO 11 WELLBEING 2 Pairs Orthotic Insoles Full Length with Arch Supports, Metatarsal and Heel Cushion for Plantar Fasciitis Treatment 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00Z099HX2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tau_6gd0EbBFD9B1Y


----------



## Peugeotrider (19 Oct 2021)

I have it currently in my left foot.
Im ok on my feet but if I sit down 10 mins and then get up, the pain is bad for a while until im on my feet a few minutes.
Its very bad getting out of bed in the morning,i hobble around for a bit until it eases but ive bought a night splint which I was told will ease the issue so fingers crossed


----------



## Alex321 (19 Oct 2021)

Milzy said:


> It is riding for sure because for 10 weeks I've had my bum split between been on the couch and in the saddle.
> I would bet SL cleats would help but it seems drastic selling my power pedals. I think I'll try cleats a bit forward. Walking barefoot doesn't help. I thought it was common with mostly runners but it seems to happen with many different sports.


Sports and similar activities.

I had it a year or so before the pandemic started, brought on I believe by Morris dancing (and another of our Morris side has just had it come on in the last few weeks).

Got rid of it by a combination of exercising by rolling my foot on a tennis ball, and decent insoles for my shoes. Having the best part of a year with no dancing possibly helped as well, but we have been back dancing since June, and no sign of it returning.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Oct 2021)

No advice other than insoles.

However, I don't see the cleats being anything other than a red herring. Your cleats are attached to a stiff sole, the width is largely irrelevant.


----------

